# Ban-Stick-Feared by many loved by few



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

U may get hit with the ban stick and not know it or eve know why, but what does the ban stick look like? Well folks I will help provide some insight on the ban stick.

The ban stick comes in many different shape and sizes, colors, textures. IT can put you out for days, week or eternity . The one thing I can tell u, is that its painful when u get hit with it. Ask marty he knows. ahaha (vip version)


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL......:clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Santa is banning people!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this one i've used many times on the car forum i moderate.. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it somewhat like this? --->oke:

O.O


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Is it somewhat like this? --->oke:
> 
> O.O


well , more or so like this:stick:


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL at the first pic


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Czar said:


> well , more or so like this:stick:


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NICE!


----------

